# dlink dsl 2750u storage service problem (cant acess)



## deadly (Sep 28, 2012)

i am having problem accessing the usb storage via storage service

i have followed many tutorial and have followed all the steps still getting no where

this problem occurs very recently previously i have been accessing the data via

from browser

file://192.168.1.1/u_disk/usb1_1/


and from explorer

using \\192.168.1.1\u_disk\usb1_1\


now both the process dont work





pls help i cant access the usb pen drive attached on the back of router




bur interestingly enough i can aces it from the android phone using an app (es explorer)


desperately need some help


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 28, 2012)

deadly said:


> i am having problem accessing the usb storage via storage service
> 
> i have followed many tutorial and have followed all the steps still getting no where
> 
> ...



Hello!
I too have the same router,
i don't use the usb but i saw ur post and plugged a usb drive and pasted "\\192.168.1.1\u_disk\usb1_1\" in explorer and it works...
and the print server also works for me...
didn't try 3g though....
*
did u try resetting the router? there is a reset button on the back of the router*


----------



## deadly (Sep 28, 2012)

yep tried that no success


----------



## Kev.Ved (Oct 6, 2012)

In case you are using a Windows 7 OS can you check the Network tab on the left pane of the Computer window which lists all the hard drive drive partitions, DVD drives and stuff. Click on it or expand the tab. It should list your router. Double click on it & try accessing.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Oct 16, 2012)

its a real piece of crap...
i got it  but only for 3 days,,returned it before hand.
doesnt work stable on reliance broadband, a lot of connection drop...
hdd access doesnt work properly....
when talked 2 customer care, they told me 2 configure each equipment manually so that the dns resolve error doesnt come...
****
now got ASUS RT-N13U B1.
good as far as i can c...

thanx

angel


----------

